# Grüner Belag an der Wasseroberfläche!



## olliwi (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich direkt mal mit einer Frage zu Wort melden. Zunächst aber mal die Ausgangssituation.

Wir haben vor knapp 11 Monaten ein Haus gekauft und im Garten befindet sich ein Gartenteich (ca. 12.000 Liter, max. 1,5m tief und rund 20qm Fläche, ca. 20 kleine Kois (vor dem Hauskauf müssen die Kois des Vorbesitzers wohl noch gelaicht haben...).

Der Teich hat ein Drei-Kammer-Filter-System (sorry, falls das nicht die richtige Bezeichnung ist) und einen vorgeschalteten UV-Klärer (TMC Pro Clear 55W).

Seit März diesen Jahres habe ich den Filter (Reinigung habe ich im Herbst letzten Jahres vorgenommen) bzw. die Pumpe wieder in Betrieb und habe nach rund 6 Wochen auch den UV-Klärer zugeschaltet. Da aufgrund der relativ hohen Temperaturen das Algenwachstum trotzdem zunahm ("grünes Wasser", also Schwebealgen, nehme ich an), habe ich das Leuchtmittel und die Quarzglasröhre im UV-Klärer erneuert. Ergebnis: Glasklares Wasser.

Allerdings beobachte ich seit einiger Zeit einen grünlichen Film auf der Wasseroberfläche (nehme an, dass das auch Algen sind), die sich auch nicht mit einem Kescher entfernen lassen, da die Partikelgröße viel zu gering ist. Wenn ich mit einem Gartenschlauch abends die Teichoberfläche abspritze, dann ist das Wasser darunter nach wie vor Glasklar, der grüne Film kommt aber relativ schnell zurück... Auch der Einsatz einer Teichpumpe mit eingebautem Wasserspiel (um ein bisschen Bewegung auf die Wasseroberfläche zu bringen) bringt keine Abhilfe. Im Gegenteil: Dadurch bilden sich sogar kleine, hellgrüne "Algeninseln" auf der gesamten Oberfläche...

Meine Frage nun: Um welche Algenart könnte es sich hierbei handelt (ich hoffe nicht, die gefürchtete Blaualge) und wie kann ich sie wirksam bekämpfen bzw. erledigt sich das Thema mit der Zeit von selbst?

Vielleicht noch zur Anmerkung: Die Bepflanzung ist abgesehen von 2 Seerosen eher dürftig und der Teich ist den ganzen Tag der Sonne ausgesetzt. Die Teichränder sind relativ steil, so dass man am Rand auch keine Pflanzen einsetzen kann (sie würden direkt die Teichwand runter rutschen).

Weiss jemand weiter??? Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße,

olliwi


----------



## chromis (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag an der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hi,

schau mal hier:
http://www.aquamax.de/HG27.htm

Abhilfe findest Du hier über die Suche unter dem Stichwort Skimmer.
Mehr Pflanzenwuchs bzw. ein Pflanzenfilter würde dem Teich bestimmt auch guttun.


----------



## olliwi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag an der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo Rainer,

vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort!
So, wie es auf den Fotos aussieht, handelt es sich wohl tatsächlich um Kahmhaut...
Irgendeine Chance, das Ganze wieder los zu werden (vom Skimmer mal abgesehen)?

Von einem Pflanzenfilter habe ich persönlich noch nie gehört (bin wie gesagt Neuling)...

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag an der Wasseroberfläche!*

Servus Oliver

Herzlich Willkommen  

Erstmal was zum lesen:
Pflanzfilter

Zur Kahmhaut:
Kahmhaut


Wegen der wenigen Pflanzen an zu steilen Wänden kannst du Taschenmatten anbringen und diese dann bepflanzen.

Lese gerade in deinem Profil das du Koi hast, gerade in diesem Fall würde ich dir einen Pflanzfilter anraten, gib in der Suche einfach "Pflanzfilter" ein und du wirst sehr viele Beiträge zu diesem Thema finden  

Auch das *Basiswissen* möchte ich dir ans Herz legen (findest du in meiner Signatur > Klick)


----------



## olliwi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag an der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hi Helmut,

vielen Dank für die Info!
Werde mich mal einlesen und schauen, was ich meinen Fischis noch Gutes tun kann...

Habe mittlerweile auch hier im Forum einiges über so genannte Schwimmskimmer gelesen. Die Meinungen gehen da ja auseinander... Bin jetzt schon stark am überlegen, ob so ein Teil kurzfristig helfen könnte. Der Einbau eines Standskimmers erscheint mir aufgrund der Pumpenanbindung und der bereits bestehenden Teichinfrastruktur als schwierig bis unmöglich...
Komischer Weise war das Phänomen der grünen Oberfläche nicht zu beobachten.
Habe den Teich allerdings auch erst vor 10,5 Monaten übernommen...

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## engelsgift (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag an der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo Oliver,

habe auch Probleme mit Algen geabt sogar goße.
Mein Teich ist noch jung kein Jahr da soll es noch normal sein. weil die Pflanzen noch zu klein sind u.s.w.
Aber ich wollte auch nicht so lange warten bis er sich von alleine regeneriert.
Ich habe Pothornschnecken im Tiech die grasen Algenwuchs an Steinen und Pflanzen ab.
Aber die hatte ich schon lange und Trotzdem Algen die kommen alleine nicht dagegen an.  Erst als ich 14 Teichmuscheln(Malermuschel) eingesetzt habe war es mit den Algewuchs schlgatig vorbei,müssen wohl sehr hunrig gewesen sein.
Das ist jetzt 8 Wochen her und bis jetzt ist der Teich ganz klar.
Und ich habe keine Filteranlage nur eine Pumpe für den Bachlauf.

Liebe Güße Eva


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag an der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hi,

bitte gib mal "__ Teichmuschel" in die Suchfunktion ein.

Die letzte Diskussion dazu ist noch nicht sonderlich lange her - Fazit daraus: In den meisten Teichen verhungern die __ Muscheln innerhalb ein bis zwei Jahren. Mit einer UVC noch schneller, da diese das "Futter" der Muscheln abtötet........

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16636/?q=teichmuschel
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15979/?q=teichmuschel


----------



## olliwi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag an der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo nochmal und danke für die zahlreichen Tips!

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit Teichmuscheln mein Problem beheben könnte.

Wie gesagt: Die Algen sind ausschließlich an der Wasseroberfläche. Sobald
man die mit einem Kescher o.ä. abschöpft oder sobald es regnet, ist das Wasser glasklar.

Ich komme langsam zu der Erkenntnis, dass mir wohl wirklich nur ein Skimmer helfen kann, da ich denke, dass die Teichmuscheln gegen die Algen an der Oberfläche auch nichts ausrichten könnten, oder???

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## karsten. (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag an der Wasseroberfläche!*



			
				olliwi schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit Teichmuscheln mein Problem beheben könnte........



DAS denke ich auch ,  
Teichmuscheln haben genug eigene Probleme   



			
				olliwi schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Ich komme langsam zu der Erkenntnis, dass mir wohl wirklich nur ein Skimmer helfen kann......




 Bedenke ! , dass Du Deine Hardware gleich so konfigurierst , 
dass die "abgeskimmerten" Partikel dann auch zeitnah aus dem System entfernt werden ! 


mfG


----------

